# Happy B-Day to 2400!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He's turned 100 today   :smt082 

Or at least his persona has


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

He can't be that young.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats 2400! You don't look a day over 105... :smt033 :nutkick:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 
have a good one!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*100 ... ? Wow ...*

Happy frickin Birthday ....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, I hope I make it to 100. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt033 Happy Birthday 2400:smt033


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to thank all you young whipper snappers for the birthday wishes. :nutkick: 
Thanks for the cigar Rusty. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt1099 Happy Birthday. :smt1099 

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Happy B-Day you ole' S.O.B.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Happy birthday ya' old fart! Hope you get a good ass whippin'! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday 2400. Do you have to change your name to 2401 now?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Birthday Whacks!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> *Birthday Whacks!!!!!!!!!!!*


Promise? :smt1097


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Promise? :smt1097


You wicked, wicked monkey!

Of course I promise!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Promise? :smt1097





SuckLead said:


> You wicked, wicked monkey!
> 
> Of course I promise!


Happy Birthday to me, Happy Birthday to me... :smt033 :smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Belated birthday wishes...........*

May I extend to you the very best wishes for your birthday. I pray you will continue to enjoy good health and observe many more!

Bob Wright


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a bit late but Happy B-Day


----------

